# Where do I take them?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Who buys fresh (not tanned) coyote pelts in the Salt Lake area?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Not sure. Montgomery in Ogden takes them.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

What do you mean by fresh. You will have to flesh, stretch and dry them for most people to buy them. That is how Montgomery will want them.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is Montgomery a good place to take them to? Do they give you a fair price on properly cared from Coyotes, Fox, and Cats?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

billybass23 said:


> Is Montgomery a good place to take them to? Do they give you a fair price on properly cared from Coyotes, Fox, and Cats?


Yes!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Over 80% of people that take bob cats dont prepare them correctly for selling acording to a retiered goverment trapper that spoke at the trappers assc. in nephi a few months ago. He said ask your local dealers What the price diffrence is if they skin and stretch it the way they want it or if you do it the way you have always done it. A lot of people I mean a lot of people can kill a four hundred dollar cat and only end up with one hundred dollars for it because they stretch it the way they have always done it. If you can find a buyer that will skin and stretch it for 30 dollars then do that. That way you can still get 370 dollars out of a four hundred dollar cat. :wink: Just tryin to help you get the most amount of money you can for those high dollar cats.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So what is the "correct" way to stretch and dry hides?


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

It would be to hard to explain over this site by typing but I will try to tell you a few secrets. It is a thing that you have to see a few times to understand. 

#1 The thing that most people do wrong is over streching. They sit and pull and pull tryin to get that extra one or two inches and all that does is ruin the fur. You cant make it bigger then it is no matter how hard you try. all you are going to do by doing this is end up loosing a lot of time and money. Thats why I love hunting hounds that way I can choose to let it go or harvest it by looking at the size of the track and or the cat. When you are trapping you cant do that most of the time. 

#2 Is a lot of people stretch them to wide cats are ment to be stretched long and skinny not short and fat. When a fur buyer grabs your pelt and gives it a shake he can tell if it is over stretched by the way it sounds. He can also hear the perfect strtching job.

#3 What a fur buyer likes to see is the colors and the markings. So when people bring them in inside out it does them no good. Always get the legs open and let air breath other wise it will start smelling funny. :? A good way to do that is cut the ends of a plastic hanger squeez it together then slide it up the front legs. When you let loose make sure The white is on one side and the tan is on the other. They like to see all the white they can on the arms, chest and stomach.

#4 do not wash it with soap. It takes oils out of the skin and hairs and leaves them looking dull colored. If there is a blood spot dip it in cold water and brush through it, it will come out. After flipping it inside out for a day then turn it right side out. Put it nose down for 1/2 day then put its nose up while it is on the stretcher and back and forth till the oils quite dripping. What this does is runs its natural oils all through the hairs. Buyers like it when they are shinny but do not put any other oils on them. 

#5 brush them out real good make them all fluffy. So that when you blow on them or shake it upside down all the hairs stand up.Thats when the buyer can tell you know what you are doing. 


Thats some of my tricks to getting the most amount of money for bobcats. Try everything that I told you and I will asure you, you will get a lot more money out of them. I can take a small cat and do everything that I told you plus some and when I am done with it I can make more money of it then the average joe with a good size cat. 

GOOD LUCK i hope this helped someone it took forever to type. :wink:


----------

